# Bikepacking Trip into Pt. Reyes



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

8trak and Plim have mentioned this and out of sheer boredom started looking into a bike packing trip leaving from S.F. or somewhere in Marin and riding out to Wildcat Camp in the Point Reyes National Seashore. There are 7 campsites, water supplies and restrooms. The route to Wildcat is easily accessible by bikes.

Ride to camp Saturday, camp over, ride back Sunday. Mileage to and from depends on departure point. But thinking leaving from Marin Headlands.
*
Wildcat Camp* is located in an open meadow on a bluff overlooking the ocean with a short walk to the beach and a 3.2 kilometer (2.0 miles) round-trip walk to Alamere Falls. It is a 10 kilometer (6.3 miles) hike from Bear Valley or an 8.8 kilometer (5.5 miles) hike on the Coast Trail from Palomarin with access to Bass Lake. The only bicyling route is via a strenuous 10.7 kilometer (6.7 miles) ride along the Stewart Trail from the Five Brooks Trailhead. Five individual sites and three group sites; three of the individual sites only hold up to four people.

Link to campgrounds page: http://www.nps.gov/pore/planyourvisit/campgrounds.htm

Any interest? Or thoughts?

Thinking weekend in late August or early September. Not sure on how to carry gear either yet, but seen other post(s).


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Sounds interesting. The way we lroll though it would be difficult to haul enough beer without a few of these.


----------



## slide mon (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey Ryan, 

I'm planning a similar bikepacking trip to Coast Camp on Pt Reyes, but we're starting from the Hostel and towing along a three year old. Wildcat Camp is alot nicer, but that hill's a grunt, isn't it? We might change our plans and join you if you've got room in your trailer for a 39 pound girl and a stuffed dog. ;-)

-slide


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Nice little contraption! I figure ditch the tent in favor of beer?

Slide. The hostel would be a nice place to stay, with all the cool things by for your daughter.


----------



## 8Trak (Jan 20, 2004)

the last time I checked campsites, things were pretty much booked everywhere nearby all through summer (for online reservations). Not sure about Pt. Reyes, but you never know.

I do think some of the parks have no-reservation-needed Backpacker/Bike-Tourer campsites (such as Samuel P. Taylor). I haven't really looked into this yet.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Haught!*

Let me know if this happens. I'm in, if I can swing it.


----------



## Lutarious (Feb 8, 2005)

*Sounds good to me.*

I might be able to make it, depending on date. I have a BOB trailer and access to a chariot child trailer which can carry a child or a lot of stuff.

PM me if this happens, since I don't visit MTBR much these days.


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

I might be in. Just a couple o' thoughts:

- Wildcat IS way nicer than Coast Camp, or any of the other camps. Usually much quieter, and no Boy Scouts. But the ride in is a beeyotch, especially towing a trailer.

- Pt. Reyes always holds a small number of first-come, first-serveed campsites. But you gotta be there before they open to get one, which would be tough on a bike.

- Here's the answer: get somebody's devoted wife/girlfriend/whatever to drive up there, secure the campsite, and make a beer drop at the visitors' center. Problems solved!

Keep workin' on it, and let me know if you gots room for one more.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the tips Neil. I will work on the details some more and try to nail down some concrete dates. 

I could inquire with a friend or family member to do a beer/water/campsite drop.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

baycat said:


> Thanks for the tips Neil. I will work on the details some more and try to nail down some concrete dates.
> 
> I could inquire with a friend or family member to do a beer/water/campsite drop.


I'd like to go if it works out. Maybe I could talk the Mrs. into coming out. One night of camping is about right for her.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

If you're going to be in Point Reyes, be sure to stop in and check out Black Mountain Cycles. Awesome shop.


----------



## Ryan G. (Aug 13, 2004)

Mike has a great shop, but that might be a long haul on the road. But an excellent detour.


----------



## Portola Vince (Apr 21, 2005)

*Wildcat*

Last time I camped at Wildcat I made two trips. The first was the camping gear and set up camp. The second was to the general store which is not far away.


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

*Rode out their last night*

Kind of a beat the heat escape with my daughter and a friend.

Only 3 Wildcat campgrounds occupied last night and the beach was deserted. mid-week is pretty much open while summer weekends are booked solid months in advance.

Bring iodine tabs or a filter for the water. It's about a 6 mile and 1,300 foot climb up and over from 5 Brooks to Wildcat. Doable with a trailer loaded with goodies.

absofreakenlutely gorgeous out there yesterday!

coming down into Wildcat camp








Wildcat beach


----------



## Quercus agrifolia (Jan 30, 2005)

Great pics, fat.tires! Nice work on getting the kid out there.

A fog- and wind-free day at Pt. Reyes is pretty rare between May and September, but it looks like you nailed it!


----------



## benzy (Jun 4, 2007)

I am willing to bet Wildcat and Coast camps are booked solid every weekend through September. Weekdays I heard, can be had on a walk in basis. You can call 3 months to the day in advance to reserve a site with a less then friendly Point Reyes employee. 

For measure, I called the morning of May 16 for an Aug 16 Wildcat res, and they were already booked. I did snag Coast for 2 nights...


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, got lucky for sure on the weather. We did not want to leave the beach but darkness and no lights had their way. Figure the fog came in heavy last night. Rain fly on the tent is a must for me in the Pt. Reyes area. Mornings can be very wet.

Also surprised the teenager wanted to ride with us yesterday. She rode well and had fun. She woke up today grabbed the BBQ and car keys and drove to Bolinas or Stinson.. we may never know


----------



## JMac47 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Dang......*



fat.tires said:


> Kind of a beat the heat escape with my daughter and a friend.


Missed another Thur eve ride with you & your friend "couvie" with a "c" (can't hide that stealthy black rig of his). Did the youth pull you old timers up the grade??


----------



## fat.tires (Sep 18, 2005)

We made her promise not to beat us Up or Down the hill 

Grouvillion has a new lense for his helmet cam. works pretty nicely. Hope to see you in SC next Friday. Pretty sure I am in!

was thinking teenage slave labor on one of these bikepacking trips. we could harness a keg trailer to a bunch of teenagers... but then figured they would either get lost, ditch us, or simply stop and drink ALL the beer. probably a bad idea


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

baycat said:


> Mike has a great shop, but that might be a long haul on the road. But an excellent detour.


On the road, it's not bad, really.

Plus you can hit Station House for popovers and oysters.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

*Point Reyes*

I've bike-camped at *Coast Camp* with my daughter when she was about 6 years old. It's a flat & easy 3 mile ride in. It was November -- easier to get reservations. And, I was reprimanded by the child for not bringing her swim suit (weather was _that_ nice). In an effort to redeem myself, I let her go in the water in her shorts.

I've also backpack camped (hiked) at *Wildcat *and I've ridden my bike into Wildcat just for the day (without camp gear). It's been awhile since I've been there, but it seems to me that pulling a loaded trailer up the grade out of there would be .... _fun_ -- in a painful way. 

Also, when I was there, the water was _*NASTY

*_I sent my brother to fill up a pot with water for cooking dinner & he came back with an empty pot. "Dude -- Where's the water?" 
"I couldn't do it. It's black and smells like sh!t"
"No way -- just get it!"

He came back with a pot full of black water that smelled like sh!t

Oh-oh...

Finally, we went to the horse trough where the water was much better. We just boiled it. No one died.

Fun trip.:thumbsup:


----------

